# Official: Bulls-Pacers preseason game



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

No one made a thread so here it is.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

No Rose, Pippen or Fizer tonight. Chandler may sit out as well. It does look like ERob may play. This will be a tough one to win. I want to see Linton Johnson get some minutes just to get a proper look at the guy.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Wow Erob is going to play. I hope to see Gill and Marshall get good run too so we don't get embarrased out there. Not interested in seeing Linton Johnson play(unless we are showcasing him because of interests from other team-which was alluded to a couple days ago in paper).


Crawford,Hinrich
Hassell,Mason Jr
Gill,Robinson
Marshall,Baxter
Curry,Blount


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL

Considering Hassell for the starting job tonight?

hehehe


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Very funny DaBullz Hassell is only a starter when Rose and Pippen are out. When those two are healthy come regular season Hassell gets butt splinters simple as that.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

RMJ had a nice game against the Bucks if Chandler doesnt play I think the starters will be 

Curry
Marshall
Johnson
RMJ
Crawford

with erob,Kirk,Baxter,Blount,Hassell getting minutes off the bench .


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Stats going into tonights game. 

Bulls 1-2 Pacers 2-0. 

Bulls shoot, 42% allow opp. .393%. rebounds, 38.3 opp, 48.3. (opp 14.3 off rebounds to our 9) 31.3 personal fouls a game. opp 28. 89.7 pts a game opp 91.7 

Pacers:
41% opp .415% 45.5 rebounds a game (13 off) opp. 37 a game(off 8) 93.5 pts a game opp. 86. 

O'neal 15 a game
Harrington 13.5 
Artest 13 
Miller 12

Bulls:
Crawford 15.7 (38%- .143% in threes)
Curry 15
Gill 12
Chandler 11.3 
Marshall 10


Jamal is averaging 8.7 assists a game. 
Chandler 4.67 blks
(Johnson) 1 blk a game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

More stats

Batting average against Mark Prior in the 1st inning: .187

Prior pitched himself into a jam and then got the strikeout to get out of it.

0-0, cubs up in the bottom of the 1st.

BTW, the roar of the crowd as he got that 3rd strike was an awesome sound.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SoooooSa!

Lofton singles, bunted to 2nd by Grudzalaenek, doubled home by Sammy. 

1 run seems like enough with Prior pitching lately.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

It's on Prior to make it happen. The press box is literally going to explode if he has the stellar outing that I think he's going to have.

Prepare to see him deemed the "best pitcher in baseball" pretty soon. And to be honest, there's not a ton of evidence against that kind of premise.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mason starts at the point and Crawford at the 2 spot. 

Baxter looks good early


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Are you sure it's not Mason at SG?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

10-4 Pacers. O'neal two blocks on Curry.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Are you sure it's not Mason at SG?


Pacers announcers said it was Mason at the point and Crawford at the 2.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Did it look like Curry was pressing?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pacers 10 Baxter 6.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Cubs line score, bottom of the 3rd:

Marlins 0-2-0
Cubs 1-4-1

Prior pitches out of another jam. Error on Grud, passed ball, then gets two outs to leave 'em stranded.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah Jamal doesn't have any handles. lol


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford 3 assists already. I think he's the PG...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

another block by O'neal on Curry!! That is three now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pacers 10, University of Maryland 8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Pacers 10, University of Maryland 8


Mason jr has 2, wasn't he with Virginia?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, he went to Virginia.

He's from D.C. tho.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

they won't let Curry shoot. Jermaine has three blocks on him and now each time Pollard guards him he fouls him. But Curry is 4-4 in fts.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry 0-5, or the Bulls would be way ahead.

Baxter at PF has 5 rebounds already, against twin towers. Not bad for a 6'3" (hey, I can exaggerate, too  undersized PF.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

19-17 pacers. 

Baxter 8 pts 5 rebounds. 

Curry 4 pts and 3 rebounds

Crawford 3 pts 3 assists. 

Bulls, pacers tied at 8 rebounds each. Bulls just two t/o so far, not too bad.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Curry 0-5, or the Bulls would be way ahead.
> 
> Baxter at PF has 5 rebounds already, against twin towers. Not bad for a 6'3" (hey, I can exaggerate, too  undersized PF.


I hear ya. But O'neal is shooting over him. Baxter is not 6-8. I know where you're coming from.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Middle of the 4th. Prior got out of that inning with a K.

still 1-0.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like Hinrich and Crawford in the lineup together.

Blount in for Baxter, Hinrich in for Mason Jr.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount is on fire!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

this is terrible, 0-5 for curry, whats up with that?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

on the bright side, Curry is sinking his free throws, and has had 6 so far so hes being aggressive. Thats a plus.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls down 25-22. 

Curry 0-5 but is 6-6 in fts. Has 4 rebounds. 

Miller 10 pts. Bulls just two t/o

Bulls shooting 33% . Crawford 0-4, Gill 0-2.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

also wanted to comment on his rebounding...does it look any better? I see he has 4 in the first quarter which is a vast improvement to his last year ratio.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> this is terrible, 0-5 for curry, whats up with that?


Jermaine has three blocks on Eddy.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Jermaine has three blocks on Eddy.


Horrible, very horrible.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, I bet O'Neal would block 3 of your shots, too ;-)


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Was Eddy blocked while he taking jumpshots or near the basket???


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hey, I bet O'Neal would block 3 of your shots, too ;-)


NO WAY, I'M 6'7 WITH MCHALE TYPE FOOTWORK AND DUNCAN TYPE POST GAME BABY WITH NEARLY A NINE FOOT REACH WOOOOOOO! 

my game is sick, but yea Oneal would swat me many times just like Chandler did in high school.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

reggie miller 2-2 FG, 5-5 FT, 10 pts, 4 rebs, 1 asts

The SG position is lighting us up every game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Was Mason guarding Miller? Can't tell from the box score...

Miller can torch anyone...


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> RMJ had a nice game against the Bucks if Chandler doesnt play I think the starters will be
> 
> Curry
> ...


I beleive in Roger Dodger 


I do think he is the better player than Trent and would be bummed if he didn't make it 

I don't think he will see big minutes this year but if ERob goes down ( almost a given ) and with Gill and Pip getting up there in years .... Roger or Trent will see their opportunity in spurts with the core guard/wing rotation ( as in playing heavy minutes night in and night out ) throughout the season being :

Rose, Crawford, Hinrich 

Pip and Gill will be there as they are the fillers and Yell can be used at the 3 as well which I expect he will

But Yell has carried injuries after Christmas every year since god knows when ... so with his durability in question and that of Pip and Gill's ( Maybe Kendall less so who seems to have bounced back real good in the last year or so with bum knees ) there is opportuity for Mason/Hassell/Johnson ... whoever sticks

There are two spots open and I would like to see Linton get a shot and Roger get a shot ... and if they do I think they will both have opportunities 

Thing is Trent is way too small to guard the 3 ... Linton just seems to have more hunger and he seems to hustle more from what the reports are - PLUS he has more size to legitmately try and guard the 3 spot

Trent has been disappointing after a pretty good rookie campaign but he went backwards last year and he seems to be sliding back even further 

I think we have got to go with Roger and Linton


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Cubs line score, bottom of the 5th:
Marlins 0-3-0
Cubs 1-5-1

Pierre thrown out stealing for out #2 last inning, then Castillo popped out to Gonzalez (our Alex Gonzalez) who made a nifty catch to end the inning.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

By the way..how come Hinrich isn't playing???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Top of the 6th, still 1-0 Cubs.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry just got his shot blocked by Brezec? Sheesh.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

did the Bulls stop playing?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Cubs are 9 outs away from a trip to the world series.

1-0.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> By the way..how come Hinrich isn't playing???


I had the sound off so I couldn't hear, but it looked like he may have hurt his leg. I was in the other room, it looked like he was limping around. Hard to tell. 
What is even more discouraging is Eddy getting his shot swatted so often, including by the big white guy on a fast break.
I realize we have 3 starters out, but I haven't seen anything but garbage basketball whenever I flip the Bulls game on.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

looks like goofing around wouldn't hurt that much....

Chandler
Rose
Fizer
Hinrich
Pippen
Erob
Marshall

injured.....maybe we should rest Curry&Jamal and bring some wasted guys to finish the preseason for us


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sosa and Alou on 2nd and 1st, no outs.

Insurance run or two would be great here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> I had the sound off so I couldn't hear, but it looked like he may have hurt his leg. I was in the other room, it looked like he was limping around. Hard to tell.
> ...


Bruised knee.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

50-40 pacers at the half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wild pitch, SoSaaaah scores. 2-0


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Cubs by 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cubs up 2-0


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Cubs by 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Methinks you post as GlennBeckert#2 on baseballboards.net


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ok we got that play covered!:laugh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Methinks you post as GlennBeckert#2 on baseballboards.net


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 




Actually its IvanDeJesus#1


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Eddy 12 points 4 rebs 6-7 FT's
Jamal 0-5 FG 7-7 FT's 7 points ,5 assists....5 TO's

Jamal&Eddy are 3-15 from the field..They are attacking the rim..see 13-14 FT's combined....only loosing by 10..even without most of our players these two if more concentrated could defeat the Pacers


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> bring some wasted guys to finish the preseason for us


Well, judging by the flow of our offense, some wasted guys might be more entertaining to watch. The Pacers are really playing some good defense. The Bulls are having trouble getting any good looks, even with the pacer subs in the game. The Bulls are not able to get any passing angles and are having to force up some tough shots.

JC really had two bad turnovers to end the half. He lost his handle at the top of the key and the ball almost went over the backboard. The next trip down, he slipped as he was dribbling foul-line extended and it resulted in a Pacer fastbreak. I was impressed by JC's defense when they had him get after Tinsley a couple times.

It looks like the Bulls have as many fouls as points at the half. :upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lol, all three of us said it at the same time. lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

34% shooting and we gave up 35 free throw attempts!! They made 23 of them or else it would be a lot worse than it is!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Odom vs Spurs, 29 pts 13 rebounds 4 assists.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

yuck. I just looked at the stat lines for this game. Anytime a team is shooting below 40 percent as a team in a game...it ain't pretty.

Why are we playing the pacers again, by the by?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SIX MORE OUTS!

Then we go find a cop car to set on fire to keep warm.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> OT: Odom vs Spurs, 29 pts 13 rebounds 4 assists.


atta boy.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> yuck. I just looked at the stat lines for this game. Anytime a team is shooting below 40 percent as a team in a game...it ain't pretty.
> 
> Why are we playing the pacers again, by the by?


You have to give the pacer D a lot of credit. They have given the Bulls fits as they try to run their halfcourt offense. Bulls have had to force up a lot of tough shots.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> OT: Odom vs Spurs, 29 pts 13 rebounds 4 assists.


Thats why hes on each of my fantasy teams.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Erob was supposed to play but hurt his hamstring in warmups :rofl: :rotf: 

Im not joing thats what they just said on tv :lol:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bako base hit
Prior perfect sacrifice bunt with 2 strikes on him.
1 out, man on 2nd, cubs up 2-0 bottom of the 7th.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford has been discussed on here a lot and at "other sites."

One thing I need to bring up, is counting his 0-5 in tonights game he is shooting 33% in preseason. 15-45.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Crawford has been discussed on here a lot and at "other sites."
> 
> One thing I need to bring up, is counting his 0-5 in tonights game he is shooting 33% in preseason. 15-45.


Nah... you need to fixate on his 26 pt game ;-)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls making a quiet comeback here. A bucket brings them to within 5.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

U r kiddin aren't you?????

If so this guy is so unlucky.....
maybe he should retire..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I blew it. Cubs up THREE TO ZERO. Only two outs in the bottom of the 7th.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Crawford has been discussed on here a lot and at "other sites."
> 
> One thing I need to bring up, is counting his 0-5 in tonights game he is shooting 33% in preseason. 15-45.


I'm not too worried about that, because most guys are insanely rusty in the preseason. That's one reason I kind of like him shooting more shots in the preseason so he can locate his rhythm and get more efficient for the regular season when he won't shoot as much and will need to hit a higher percentage.

Has crawford hit a 3 pointer in the preseason? That is actually a little worrisome. Because he needs to be able to knock down an occasional 3 to keep the defense from doubling off of him onto Curry.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sosa fouls one off the luxury boxes at Soldier Field.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford's hit one 3 this preseason.

Crawford and Curry both played and1 type ball this summer. There's no "rust" excuse. Actually "No Excuses."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

well Bulls getting closer. 

Cubs closer to the world series. 

Crawford showing some life.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SoSa singles. Runners on 1st and 3rd, 2 outs, bottom of the 7th.

One more single, a wild pitch, etc., should ice this.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Florida going to use all its pitchers, including its starters here.

Bulls down by just 4.

"I think I can, I think I can, I think I can..."


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls discover defense. 10-2 run. Crawford RAIIIIIIIINBOOOOOOW for 3. Bulls down 1.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

5 outs to go.

Harry S. Truman was president last time the Cubs were in the World Series.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Crawford's hit one 3 this preseason.
> 
> Crawford and Curry both played and1 type ball this summer. There's no "rust" excuse. Actually "No Excuses."


Not a lot of jumpshooting in And1 type ball last I knew. I can't remember the last time I saw a jumpshot on an and1 video...well honestly I've never seen one. At least I've never seen one go in. There's a lot of clips of guys shooting after a nice crossover or something though. But they suspiciously never show the end result.

So I contend there is still going to be rust on his jumpshot. And that stats bear that out.

I bet he shoots better the second half, and comes out of the slump. He busted out in the first half of last game. He will probably do the second half of this game(if he plays enough). Then it's just a matter of putting a hole game together before the season starts.

again. No excuses refers more to the whole "their still young, so they can't win" excuse that has been there for these kids the last few seasons. I'm not holding these guys to any standard I don't have for other players at this juncture of play. I think you are totally abusing the team motto. You're making a mockery of it. And I'm not so sure that you're not cognizant of that fact. you sly ******* you


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think Abe Lincoln was president last time the Cubs won the world series.... ;-)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pacers are 2-15 this quarter! 3:36 left in the third


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Any news considering Hinrich????


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

When the excuses stop, it'll mean the Bulls players are worthy of "no excuses" on our part, eh?

I look forward to that day.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> When the excuses stop, it'll mean the Bulls players are worthy of "no excuses" on our part, eh?
> 
> I look forward to that day.


Actually its the TEAM that took up the slogan "no excuses" not the fans.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow. Fan just interfered with a foul ball that Alou was going to catch (was close to in the stands).

BOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pacers 61-59 lead. Pacers 30 rebounds, bulls 27. 

Bulls 13 t/o. Both teams at 37%. Baxter has a double double 11pts 10 rebounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually its the TEAM that took up the slogan "no excuses" not the fans.


That suspiciously looks like an excuse so you can make excuses ;-)


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

that fan probably feels terrible right about now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Wow. Fan just interfered with a foul ball that Alou was going to catch (was close to in the stands).
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOO.


I saw that. Would have ben caught I do believe.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Cubs up 3-0, 1 out, runners on 1st and 3rd. Top of the 8th inning.

Bulls tie it at 62.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Base hit, marlins on the board.

3-1.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

whoa if cubs lose this game, and the series, that fan has effected baseball history. What a burden.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marshall for three, Bulls lead.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Cubs are CHOKING.

Error on Gonzalez on easy grounder. Bases loaded, still 1 out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tie game.

CHOKE.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

6 rebs for Curry, That has to be a career high  lol


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> 6 rebs for Curry, That has to be a career high  lol


Curry had 15 in one game last year. But, LOL indeed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 70-63! Scored 30 pts in the third quarter. Pacers scored 13. 

Judging by Mason's play in the preseason, I think he will edge out Hassell for minutes this year.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Farnsworth in to intentionally walk the first guy he faces.
Bases loaded, 3-3, 1 out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sac Fly
4-3 Marlins.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> That suspiciously looks like an excuse so you can make excuses ;-)



 :yes:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

damn. that guy who interefered...I would not want to be him. He's going to get lynched or something. He may have just lost the cubs the series...probably the game. Damn. He was probably a bandwagon cub fan too...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marlins have scored 7 runs this inning after a bases loaded double.

Wait 'till next year!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

WOW! 

Cubs went from "6 more outs until the world series" to "lucky to win the series" 

What a turn around. That fan was the turning point of the Cubs choking.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I'm hoping "the curse" doesnt cross over into Chicagos basketball.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

wow. looking at the stats Crawford has been dominating Tinsley. Is BC going to play Crawford all of this game?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:no: 
Enough said


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

74-66 Bulls. Mason in double figures. Crawford 8 assists.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

The Cubs will bounce back in Game 7...KEEP THE FAITH


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Crawford has been getting to the line... but is 3-14 from the field


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Crawford has been getting to the line... but is 3-14 from the field


Yep


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Jamal got to the line 13 times already......last time i remember a Bull doing that was this guy named....ahhh ...what's his name???

Oh yeah..Michael Jordan


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

How in the blue hell did Marlins get 8 runs? I switched channels when Cubs were up 3-0, check back and it's 8-3???

Crawford's 5 turnovers aren't very encouraging...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Jamal got to the line 13 times already......last time i remember a Bull doing that was this guy named....ahhh ...what's his name???
> 
> Oh yeah..Michael Jordan


Jalen Rose shot 15 FT in one game last season. He had > 10 in several others.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry just fouled out. Two straight offensive fouls.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Is it true that Austin Croshere is going to fill in as Chandler Bing on Friends whilst Matthew Perry goes into rehab again ?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> How in the blue hell did Marlins get 8 runs? I switched channels when Cubs were up 3-0, check back and it's 8-3???


Just like the Bulls turned -10 to +10


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

How can Erobbery be bowling last night but sitting this evening?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

By the way....any mention about Tyrone Hill and the chances of him coming to the Bulls??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FYI

Reggie Miller was hot in the 1st half. Hassell came in and shut him down.

Miller was 0-4 in Q3 with Hassell on him. Hassell is also 2-3 FG tonight, too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> By the way....any mention about Tyrone Hill and the chances of him coming to the Bulls??


Pacer announcers confirm that we were talking to him. 

We are outrebounded again! So far 36-32. We could use his help on the boards if we are to be a playoff team.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> How in the blue hell did Marlins get 8 runs? I switched channels when Cubs were up 3-0, check back and it's 8-3???


that fan interference :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 

I almost punched him on the tv screen. Prior ran out of gas and Baker didn't pull him soon enough. His breaking balls were hanging the entire inning, so I have no idea why he was still in the game. When he left, the relievers were not able to stop the sudden onslaught and now we're looking at game 7.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

My grandmother could shut down Reggie Miller.

They are about the same age too

I'd still cut Trent Bustell


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> that fan interference :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:
> ...


YOu asked and answered your own question.

"the relievers were not able to stop the sudden onslaught"


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Pacer announcers confirm that we were talking to him.
> ...


Thanks truebluefan


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Jamal should have got Corie Blount going when Eddy fouled out


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Pacer announcers confirm that we were talking to him.
> ...


We probably could. But we were missing Chandler today and nba.com is showing Marshall with 12 minutes, and they are our two best rebounders.

Pacers shooting only 33 perecent so far


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> How can Erobbery be bowling last night but sitting this evening?


Erob was supposed to play but tweaked his hamstring in warmups :laugh: Im dead serious .


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> Erob was supposed to play but twekaed his hamstring in warmups :laugh: Im dead serious .


He hasn't played in a game in so long he is scared to :devil:


maybe he's scared of the ball? :laugh:


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Here comes Carl English to snatch it for Indy 

Where's Bustell?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> Erob was supposed to play but twekaed his hamstring in warmups :laugh: Im dead serious .


Doesn't surprise me at all. It's too bad that Erob doesn't have to earn a roster spot.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

ESod couldn't play tonight 

He broke a nail this morning when he was having his manicure


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

More allstar scrubs like James Jones, Jammy Brewer and Carl (that's with a C not a K ) English smokin it up against our fine team


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Pete is still an assistant?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Jamal should have got Corie Blount going when Eddy fouled out


MJ should have gotten Corie Blount going when he was drafted.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> ESod couldn't play tonight
> 
> He broke a nail this morning when he was having his manicure


or maybe he caught the nail in one of his sweaters and tore it :laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

time to cut Mason Jr. Ugh.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL

OT


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Score one for Hassel, or rather, against Mason. WTF?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

great series of plays there by Mason.

Its bad enough to miss that last ft. Then he has to foul a guy giving him a 3pt play? WTF is he thinking?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> or maybe he caught the nail in one of his sweaters and tore it :laugh:


I think ESod should consider operating his own clothing label ( specializing in cardigans and sweaters ) if he is thinking about what to do in life after basketball


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

what the hell just happened? Did mason just foul a guy on a layup with a 3 point lead????? That's what the little live stat deal is saying. I know that didn't just happen.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

OT.....in preseason...great ...just great...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is Hinrich hurt?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> what the hell just happened? Did mason just foul a guy on a layup with a 3 point lead????? That's what the little live stat deal is saying. I know that didn't just happen.


Looks like he fouled him going for a rebound or block after the offensive rebound.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> I think ESod should consider operating his own clothing label ( specializing in cardigans and sweaters ) if he is thinking about what to do in life after basketball


no no - he should be the black mr. rogers :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wonderful, OT.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Crawford is nailing the Pacers again..again and AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Why has kirk not played much tonight?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Look .. you got to take your pants off to the Pacers killer combo of Smith , English, Brewer , Jones and Brezec 

They are going to rattle a lot of teams this year.

There is no shame in having these guys pop you in the can


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pacers 42 rebounds. Bulls 32. Been stuck on 32 for a long time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Why has kirk not played much tonight?


Bruised knee


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have Baxter, Crawford, Mason, Marshall, Hassell on the court. Their best players tonight.

Pacers have Smith, Brewer, Jones, Jones, and English.

I hope we can beat those guys! ;-)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls have Baxter, Crawford, Mason, Marshall, Hassell on the court. Their best players tonight.
> 
> Pacers have Smith, Brewer, Jones, Jones, and English.
> ...


Me too. lol


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Bruised knee


thanks. Jamal has 46 minutes plus overtime. Thats a ton  

With those last two freethrows he's 16-17 from the line tonight. Bulls shooting 81 percent as a team (thanx to crawford) and Curry was 7-9, which is pretty good.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Jamal just stepping up and being a man like Ron Mercer showed him

This is Jamal's time, this is his destiny , this is HIS team

The path to glory all starts here

Pants off to Jamal


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Pacers 42 rebounds. Bulls 32. Been stuck on 32 for a long time.


Indy has 28 team rebounds to our 12, too.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls 35 free throws

PACERS 53 $%%#^^$ FT's 

are they having drills????


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> Pants off to Jamal


:laugh: if you say so.


Bulls appear to be pulling away.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

We need Tyrone Hill

Bring Oak back while we are it 

And trade for Jeff McInnis 

Now _that's_ how you build chemistry


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Bruised knee


I was wondering. I thought maybe BC had all of a sudden came around on JC...like water to wine or some ****.

With all of the injuries and Curry's foul problems this could end up being Jamal's team this year if he steps up.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: if you say so.
> ...


Hey !

anything can happen with the mercurial talents of Jammy Brewer and Carl ( that's with a C ) English on the floor


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I really like the way Jamal has been getting to the line. This is not to call him the second coming or anything crazy like that, but one thing that seperates the great players from the good players is the ability to draw fouls and get to the line. Jamal is showing he can do that, and he can make the shots when he gets there.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think there is any doubt about that


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win. 103-96. Crawford 31 points. Over half from the foul line. 8 assists 4 rebounds, but didnt he have 7 t/o?

Bulls 37 rebounds. We need a player like Hill.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamal just keeps shutting the haters up. Coming up in the clutch. Taking over when surrounded by scrubs. He didn't have his shot tonight, but went to the FT line 17 times! Oh yeah, 8 assists as well.

Bulls youngster made some real dumb mistakes at the end of the 4th qtr though.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Next game Thursday @ New Orleans. Another playoff team. Pippen wants to play in that one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A win is a win.

Nice to see Jamal get his 31 points. Mixed review, though, as he had 7 TO to go with 8 Assists, and shot just .333% from the field, continuing his shooting woes. THREE steals is a huge step in the right direction for him.

Mason Jr. played 38 minutes and played well enough for a guy with little pro experience.

Curry almost made it to 30 minutes before fouling out. A quality 17 points from our dominant player.

Baxter was awesome, with a double double. He outplayed Marshall, or at least played as well as Marshall.

Blount was on fire, offensively. But how did he manage to be on the court 15 minutes without a single rebound?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Jamal could have gone for 50 tonight


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> A win is a win.
> 
> Blount was on fire, offensively. But how did he manage to be on the court 15 minutes without a single rebound?


That's what you get when you scrimmage with Eddy Curry and Marcus Fizer

Your a product of the company you keep


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Hopefully Curry can get that foul problem under control? Did he foul out guarding freeking Scott Pollard. There's a real offensive dynamo for you  

Our rebouding was terrible. Baxter was clutch in that department, but Marshall, Blount, & co. were rather innefective in that area. 

Marshall did pick up three blocks.

Nice to see Crawford knows to go to the line when the shots are not falling. The t/o's are a concern, but I think when we get the whole team together they won't be as much of a problem.

We held the Pacers to 33 percent shooting. 

Mason with the boneheaded play of the night, but he did contribute with double diget points which is more than you can say for Hassel.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> A win is a win.
> 
> Nice to see Jamal get his 31 points. Mixed review, though, as he had 7 TO to go with 8 Assists, and shot just .333% from the field, continuing his shooting woes. THREE steals is a huge step in the right direction for him.
> ...


Good post. Pretty much my thoughts on the game. 

Add to the fact we did a decent job in making our FTs, finally. 

Rebounding still a major problem and I am really concerned about the way we rebound and don't rebound.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

there was a time, not too long ago when Crawford had that many free throws in a year! Nice job getting to the line tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> That's what you get when you scrimmage with Eddy Curry and Marcus Fizer
> ...


When Curry and Blount play 1-on-1, they have to stop whenever the first guy misses. You can guess why.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think the problem is our big guys want to score and not rebound. Like Baxter, Fizer, and Curry. We need a guy who will come in and focus just on boards. Or Tyson needs to average 15+ rebounds per game.

But once Tyson goes out, we really don't have the rebounders in the front court.

Our best rebounders are actually our guards. Rose, Pippen, Crawford and Hinrich. Kinda mixed up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, TRUTHHURTS*, ChiBullsFan, dkg1, NCBullsFan*, JOHNNY_BRAVisimO*, Potatoe, MichaelOFAZ*, SS_Solid_Snake, Mikedc, mr240, hps, Future, TripleDouble, darlets, ChiLuv411, RoRo, Jumpman23, pmtan99, SkywalkerAC, RATF, Sovereignz, Kismet*, JRose5, Mongoose*, futuristxen, Fil, bpm183, DaBullz)


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, TRUTHHURTS*, ChiBullsFan, dkg1, NCBullsFan*, JOHNNY_BRAVisimO*, Potatoe, MichaelOFAZ*, SS_Solid_Snake, Mikedc, mr240, hps, Future, TripleDouble, darlets, ChiLuv411, RoRo, Jumpman23, pmtan99, SkywalkerAC, RATF, Sovereignz, Kismet*, JRose5, Mongoose*, futuristxen, Fil, bpm183, DaBullz)


Unfair, I was here the whole time and I leave for a little bit and then this happens :upset: 

Anywho, Crawfords taking a lot of shots, playing a lot of minutes. 50 mins tonight? Theyre going to be relying on him heavily this upcoming season.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Did anyone notice that offensively Mason handled the ball at the point while Crawford functioned almost exclusively as a two guard?

But here's the rub...on defense Mason squared off with the Pacers' shooting guards while Crawford defended Indy's point guards.

Is there an inference to be drawn from Cartwright's decision to crossmatch these two players? The way it looks to me, the Bulls think Crawford's an effective off guard offensively, but they still don't believe he can defend the other team's SG's.

And before anyone suggests it, Mason's quite capable of defending either guard slot. So please don't conclude that the defensive assignments were made because BC didn't trust Mason to be able to keep up with the Pacers' points. Roger's an above average defender and a much more effective defender than Crawford is now.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> there was a time, not too long ago when Crawford had that many free throws in a year! Nice job getting to the line tonight.



haha.. he probably only went to the line 17 times in his first two years combined


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Did anyone notice that offensively Mason handled the ball at the point while Crawford functioned almost exclusively as a two guard?
> 
> But here's the rub...on defense Mason squared off with the Pacers' shooting guards while Crawford defended Indy's point guards.
> ...


not neccesarily, Mason only brought the ball upcourt because of Jc's many turnovers tonight. He would hand it back to Jc when they crossed the half-court mark.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Did anyone notice that offensively Mason handled the ball at the point while Crawford functioned almost exclusively as a two guard?
> 
> But here's the rub...on defense Mason squared off with the Pacers' shooting guards while Crawford defended Indy's point guards.
> ...


Looked like Crawford shut down the Pacers points. That might have a little to do with it. This type of cross matching could portend what BC plans to do with Scottie Pippen. Let Pippen play the point in the offense(in the triangle?) and then switch them coming back on D, because of Pip's knees. My worry about that is that that can lead to problems with the transition D that would be exposed against a team that likes to fast break. But if BC is already getting Crawford mentally prepared to make that switch, then that's a good thing.

At any rate, the stats bear out Crawford still playing the role of distributor on the floor.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Someone asked if Curry had fouled out trying to guard Pollard, that wasn't the case Curry had 3 offensive fouls last night. Curry was very aggressive last night, early on it looked like Eddy was too aggressive.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Did anyone notice that offensively Mason handled the ball at the point while Crawford functioned almost exclusively as a two guard?
> 
> But here's the rub...on defense Mason squared off with the Pacers' shooting guards while Crawford defended Indy's point guards.
> ...


They both pretty much shared duty on both ends of the floor.What I saw was that Craw,Hassell,Mason switched on any baslines screens involving the guards and seeing that they are all pretty much the same size I dont think Bc was worried about who ended up on who in terms of defense.

Offensively however I dont think BC wanted his primary perimeter player having the duties of having to bring the ball up every play either because he tries to do to much and thus is the reason Mason got the starts he combines the defensive mentallity to play sg like Gill but also the offensive mentallity to play pg like Hinrich.It also works better defensively because neither he nor Crawford has to worry defensively about finding a particulaur guard in transition just pick up the one just nearest you.

Dare I say but Bc actually had a sound philosophy when Hassell was in Crawford was primarly setup man and pg ,when masons in hes pg or sg .

I think this is Bc's way of preparing him to be a truie combo guard in the Bulls offense and that one of the reason Pippen was signed was to help teach him how to balance his passing with his scoring in the triangle .He still has a way to go yet but I did enjoy the mason -Crawford backcourt I think we will see a ton of that in the regular season on the second unit.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Someone asked if Curry had fouled out trying to guard Pollard, that wasn't the case Curry had 3 offensive fouls last night. Curry was very aggressive last night, early on it looked like Eddy was too aggressive.


Anytime you see Violet Palmer, arguably the worst ref in the league, on the floor you can expect the officiating to have an impact on the outcome of the game. For some reason she seems to feel compelled to make the dramatic call, if for no other reason than to let everyone know she's there and in charge. The problem is, she's incompetent. So when she tries to make her presence known, her calls are usually wrong. Though I don't believe she made each of the offensive foul calls on Curry, a number of her calls on EC, each of which was questionable, put him in foul trouble for most of the second half. IMHO she has no business officiating NBA games.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Did anyone notice that offensively Mason handled the ball at the point while Crawford functioned almost exclusively as a two guard?
> 
> But here's the rub...on defense Mason squared off with the Pacers' shooting guards while Crawford defended Indy's point guards.
> ...


Yes. Pacer announcers talked about that all game long. Mason was the pt guard and Crawford was the #2. Said they had jamal coming off of picks, etc;


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Did anyone notice that offensively Mason handled the ball at the point while Crawford functioned almost exclusively as a two guard?
> 
> But here's the rub...on defense Mason squared off with the Pacers' shooting guards while Crawford defended Indy's point guards.
> ...


Looks like they are trying the Larry Brown philosophy he had in Philly when he had Snow and Iverson swap like that alot.


----------

